# Coyote hunting info??



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I want to start getting into coyote hunting. I don't want your sweet spot or anything just info on what are some good calls, what terrain i should look for that would hold some, how do i set up to call, ect. Just any info would help. thanks.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Try searching the forum. There are tons of other threads already started with this info.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would also suggest looking at predatormasters.com for lots of helpful tips


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I would also suggest looking at predatormasters.com for lots of helpful tips


Lots of good information on predator hunting over there.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Go practice your calls on antelope island. If you can call them in out there you can call them in anywhere. Coyotes arent all that hard to call. All you have to do is get in an area that hasn't been called a lot in with out being seen, smelled, or heard. If the coyote is hungry he'll take come in. Best time to call imho is july-sept. Worst time to call is nov-jan because this is when everyone goes out and educates them.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks swbuckmaster i'll give that a shot.


----------

